# I want to give Gigi a Royal Dutch Clip!



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

I love this clip:








To me it is the epitome of the classic 1950s poodle groom.

Can anyone give me any pointers on how to do this clip properly? Also, if you have any pictures of your poodle/poodles in this clip, I'd love to see them.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Is this pic the royal Dutch clip? The clip leaves more hair on the upper legs. It's also known as Town and Country (depending on the pattern line). It's a super cute clip on toys and minis. I've never done this myself so can't give much advice, but the poodle Kalstone book may be helpful.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

There is a lot of confusion about what is the Royal Dutch and the Town & Country. If you go by the OLD Shirlee Kalstone book (the 1980 version, which is apparently the second edition), the drawings for what is labeled the Town & Country are very confusing. The main drawing looks like a well-blended Lamb. The instructive drawings are nothing like a blended Lamb. It looks like a shaved body (#10), with big, unblended legs and a full, heavy chest. From what I've seen in old photographs (and even if you look at 1950's poodle knick-knacks and drawings) particularly, the legs are scissored to look *oval shaped*, not columnar. So the widest point of the legs from any angle is around the elbow, and then tapered up the shoulder and down the leg from there. You need a lot of length around the elbows and chest to do it.

The Royal Dutch is drawn with more of a tight jacket left on the shoulders to about the middle rib and only one blade length dividing it and the "pants" down the spine. (The regular Dutch takes the jacket all the way to the last rib). The legs are still columnar, unless you do any of the lower leg styles (cuffs or bellbottoms, etc).

That's the book I learned with, so IMO, a T&C is NOT the same clip as the Royal Dutch (and whoever put the book together might have been missing a proper drawing of the finished T&C, and simply replaced it with the one they had for the Lamb). The newest edition of the Kalstone book doesn't even include such retro styles, so... I think it's interpret as you will! 

I really want to get my hands on the Faye Meadows book, just to see other retro styles, or her interpretation of the T&C. Why is it such a rare book! The only copies I can find are going for over $50 used!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you both!

Here is a picture of a T&C posted on another poodle board:










This poodle's legs are shorter than Gigi's, but this is what I'd like to do to her. I don't think I want to go as short on the body though. Some of you may remember my Miami clip fiasco. lol


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

sandooch said:


> Some of you may remember my Miami clip fiasco. lol


Not me! I'd forgotten allllll abt it. Yeah . . . that's the ticket. Forgotten alllll abt it.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

sandooch said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> Here is a picture of a T&C posted on another poodle board:
> 
> ...


The important this is: has _Gigi _forgotten? :aetsch:


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, you two are *hilarious*! LOL Actually, she does wimper sometimes while she sleeps. Could it be flashbacks? :ahhhhh:


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

There's a pic of a royal dutch here Wow Take A Bow Grooming and Boarding Before and After Grooming Pictures

imo it's one of the odder styles, I do love the t&c, though I wouldn't take it quite as short as that groomer has done.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, give it a try I suppose. I personally really don't like the dutch/town and country trims because it makes the dog look sway backed and gives the thunder thigh look that I really dislike. Though this is an easy clip to blend into a lamb cut if you don't like it.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

lavillerose said:


> ...I really want to get my hands on the *Faye Meadows book*, just to see other retro styles, or her interpretation of the T&C. Why is it such a rare book! The only copies I can find are going for over $50 used!


I have this in my collection. (The _50 New Creative Poodle Grooming Styles_?  )


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm still debating on whether or not to do this. It's gotten really cold here lately, so I might wait until the weather warms up. Or I just might get gutsy and do it in her next groom and then put her in a sweater if it's too cold (or if I have another grooming fiasco...







)


----------

